# Wisconsin Herf Dec.3rd



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok. Wisconsins BOTL. RenoB and I are calling you guys out on December 3rd in Hartland at a place called Lake Country Cigars located midway between Madison & Milwaukee at hwy 83 & I94. I live in Virginia Beach but I'll be in town that weekend and want to meet some of you guys.Ive never been there before but Rob a.k.a. RenoB says its a great spot. Lets HERF!!! Whos In?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

lake country is a nice little b&m. that's where i get my "edge".

any particular time??


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Fred I thought you were coming to the A/N Herf on the 3rd  Fine...have fun with all those topless college girls making out with each other :tg Post pics next time


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Im in. Time?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Hey Fred I thought you were coming to the A/N Herf on the 3rd  Fine...have fun with all those topless college girls making out with each other :tg Post pics next time


I will as soon as i figure out how to..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

lunch time..12:00..Is that cool..Im in town for a Gig, you guys can come to my show as well and I will see about getting a VIP section for us.We can HERF there too.. If you can handle all the drunk college girls around you..lol


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

dumonweb said:


> any particular time??


Shall we say high noon? :gn


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I was hopin for a little later but I can go with the masses. How long do they run?


Robo....where you playin at?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I was hopin for a little later but I can go with the masses. How long do they run?
> 
> Robo....where you playin at?


The new Buck Head Saloon. Downtown Milwaukee..It runs until your tired of smokin..I have a gig that night so I cant do it too late..but if you guys need it later thats fine as long as I get back to the hotel by 6 or so.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Bump! We're a week away!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh Yeah!!! Lookin foward to smokin wicha.. Who do we have?

Reno B
Roboman
Backwoods?
Dumonwen?
Who else?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

roboman said:


> Oh Yeah!!! Lookin foward to smokin wicha.. Who do we have?
> 
> Reno B
> Roboman
> ...


I'll be there.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

OMG!!! puff n pass, puff n pass, puff n pass . . . puff, puff

I can't believe how much we smoked :w  :w 

'04 Monte #2, good solid smoke
'98 Party Charlotte, WOW - smooth, complex & oh so tasty
PSD4, great smoke but strong/hot finish
'99 Boli RC, loved this smoke probably more than the Charlotte - fav of the day
'03 Siglo VI, lots of smoke, steady flavor

Let's see, I also smoked a K Hansotia Sherpa that changed flavor everytime it burned thru a different color - liked the dark flavor much more than the vanilla-like light flavor. And had my first Edge, still not sure I like it but it kinda grew on me.

Glad we got roboman some food


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

damn.... sorry i missed it guys.

drove (through the snow) to chicago to watch a christmas play with my daughter.

did stop at andrea's in racine though, and found maduro hemingways ?!?!
had to get a couple for the humi.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Glad we got roboman some food


Freds got some nice smokes. Glad you guys had a great time. Tell Fred that Kal gave me a Cuban Dunhill!!!!!!!!! Puff Puff Pass...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> I can't believe how much we smoked :w


 :tpd:

I could still taste the flavor of that PSD4 after I got home. Very nice.

Had a great time!!!

Thans again guys.

ps.. I wonder if robo was able to make his plane out in time


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well..It was a great time..That B & M you guys took me too was as good as it gets..Cant wait to do it again in February..Got me some Anejo's to boot..Timing is everything.. You guys are great..Thanks again..And yes, I made my flight..


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

roboman said:


> That B & M you guys took me too was as good as it gets..


I was cool the owners comin out and buyin us a round of drinks, and askin our opinion on prices. Very cool place. Complete with leather recliners and a big screen.


----------

